# Ecran Ibook noir



## FredP68 (22 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,

L'écran de mon ibook est noir depuis hier, en fait en faisant attention on arrive à appercevoir, mais très difficilement le contour des fenêtres, mais c'est illisible...comme si on avait baissé la luminosité à fond...
Sauf que là, le rélgage de luminosité ne fait rien, c'est toujours quasiment noir...

Problème connu ?
Ecran HS ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Mulder (22 Mai 2004)

Quel modèle ?


----------



## FredP68 (22 Mai 2004)

C'est un IBook 12" blanc G3-600 acheté fin 2001 et qui tourne sous OS 10.3


----------



## chagregel (22 Mai 2004)

Salut Fred et bienvenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As tu un ecran meme de bouze qui traine quelque part pour essayer la sortie VGA de l'Ibook? (voir si la CG marche...)


----------



## FredP68 (22 Mai 2004)

J'ai un super écran plat sur mon PC (houps!...) mais malheureusement pas de connecteur vga apple pour le connecter...
Penses-tu que la carte graphique pourrait être en cause ?
C'est qu'en même drôle (?!) que j'apperçoive vaguement quelque chose.


----------



## Mulder (22 Mai 2004)

C'est donc plutôt la partie concernant le néon qui a un problème. Peut-être au niveau de la charnière...


----------



## FredP68 (22 Mai 2004)

Mais le fait que je voie un peu quelque chose n'exclurait pas le type de panne "nappe deffectueuse" ?


----------



## Zède (22 Mai 2004)

J'ai le même problème sur mon ibook et pour ma part, c'était la charnière... En fait, du moment qu'on baissait trop l'écran, bim, l'éclairage se coupait. Il fallait le redresser et le remettre tout doucement.
ça doit être du à un fil  dans la charnière qui s'use mécaniquement à force. Je n'ai pas vraiment de solution sachant que faire changer la charnière par apple doit couter une fortune... La seule parade que j'avais trouvé, c'est soit de transférer l'écran sur un écran externe via le port prévu à cet effet soit acheter un alu 15"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2004)

si tu as pris l'extension de garantie AppleCare ou FNAC de 3 ans (et si j'ai bien compté), ton ibook est encore sous garantie donc téléphone au SAV...
sinon, j'ai bien peur que la réparation soit plus chère que le même ibook d'occasion... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans ce cas, la meilleure solution est effectivement d'utiliser un écran externe (la mobilité en prend malheureusement un coup, à moins d'avoir un écran sur chaque lieu où tu l'utilises...)


----------



## FredP68 (31 Mai 2004)

je viens de recevoir le devis pour mon ibook : retroeclairage hs.
Il faut changer l'écran, devis : 525 euros aieaieaie...

je cherche donc un écran d'ibook...

en espérant pouvoir bricoler ça.


----------



## MarcMame (2 Juin 2004)

FredP68 a dit:
			
		

> je viens de recevoir le devis pour mon ibook : retroeclairage hs.
> Il faut changer l'écran, devis : 525 euros aieaieaie...
> 
> je cherche donc un écran d'ibook...
> ...


En fait, tu n'as pas du tout besoin de changer l'écran qui fonctionne parfaitement. Le problème provient uniquement du rétroéclairage de cet écran et ce sont des éléments bien distincts.
Si tu aimes bricoler, démonte l'écran, tente de chercher la panne (alimentation des tubes, nappes, ou tubes eux mêmes, et fournis toi en pièce détaché chez le chinois du coin.
Attention, tout ça est extremement fragile. !
Bon courage.


----------



## MarcMame (2 Juin 2004)

Autres questions : 

Est ce que ton iBook a subit des chocs ?
Sinon, il est peu probable que les tubes soient nazes. Il y a peu de chance qu'ils tombent en panne tous les 2 en même temps, surtout sur un modèle aussi récent. A mon avis c'est plutot un problème de connections ou l'alimentation de ces tubes.
Bien sur, seulement si les tubes n'ont pas subit de chocs...


----------



## Zède (3 Juin 2004)

y a de fortes chances que ce soit simplement le fil du rétroéclairage qui ait cédé du au cisaillement perpétuel de la charnière... Donc effectivement, si tu est un peu bricoleur et que t'as pas peur pour ton ibook, démonte l'écran il y a des chances qu'une soudure règle le problème mais après, pour tout remonter comme il faut, c'est tendu !!!!
et puis, 525 Euros pour la réparation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aie aie aie !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

bonjour, si vous voulez j'ai un écran pour ibook 12" quasi neuf.
Il vient de mon ibook 500 qui est HS

si vous etes bricoleur et si vous etes interessé. vous n'avez qu'à m'écrire : mastohhh@hotmail.com


----------



## patoune1946 (31 Juillet 2004)

mastohhh a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, si vous voulez j'ai un écran pour ibook 12" quasi neuf.
> Il vient de mon ibook 500 qui est HS
> 
> si vous etes bricoleur et si vous etes interessé. vous n'avez qu'à m'écrire : mastohhh@hotmail.com



bonjour,

si vous avez un ecran 12 pour un ibook blanc G3/ 600 ,je viens de perdre le mien
esperant de ne pas arriver trop tard, pouvez vous me faire savoir les conditions

merci d?avance.

ppessin@mac.com


----------



## MarcMame (2 Août 2004)

patoune1946 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> si vous avez un ecran 12 pour un ibook blanc G3/ 600 ,je viens de perdre le mien
> esperant de ne pas arriver trop tard, pouvez vous me faire savoir les conditions
> ...


1/ Il n'est pas très courtois de laisser son adresse mail, ce qui voudrait dire que tu n'as pas l'intention de repasser pour verifier les réponses. Si tu n'as pas le temps : nous non plus ! Nous ne sommes pas à ton bon service.
2/ De quelles conditions parles tu ?


----------



## patoune1946 (22 Août 2004)

Coucou 

he oui je suis revenu pardon MarcMame, je suis nouveau sur le forum et de plus je vis en espagne,  
ne connaissant pas les usages de ce forum, j?ai cru bon de laisser mon email ,chose courante sur les forums spanish; pardon si j?ai commis une error-

salutations distinguées


----------



## joanes (22 Août 2004)

Pour les écrans des Ibook, il faut savoir qu'une série de ces machines à un problème et que, si ta machine fait partie de la série, le changement de l'écran est gratuit (j'en ai fait remplacer trois sans frais).
Vérifie auprès de ton revendeur si tu n'es pas dans ce cas.


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2004)

c'est pas le changement de l'écran qui est gratuit, tu a pas lu le document en question => http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/faq/


----------



## Marcus (22 Août 2004)

Hello,

j'ai deja lu ce type de probleme.
En fait, ca vient tres souvent du cable d'alimentation des tubes du retroeclairage qui lache car ils ont tendance a se couper au niveau de la charniere avec le temps.
Il me semble avoir deja vu la reparation quelque part
sur macbidouille ou sterpin.net je vais continuer a chercher.
En tout cas, si ton iBook n'est plus sous garantie n'hésite pas a le demonter. Si tu es assez minutieux c'est largement faisaible avec un bon guide a cote (cf site macbidouille etc...)
De plus, le programme d'apple sur les iBook ne concerne pas les ecrans mais les cartes mere (j'en ai eu 2 a mon actifs sur mon ancien iBook) et se n'est pas du tout les symptomes.
Bon courage
Marcus


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Août 2004)

Hullo,



			
				FredP68 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> L'écran de mon ibook est noir depuis hier, en fait en faisant attention on arrive à appercevoir, mais très difficilement le contour des fenêtres, mais c'est illisible...comme si on avait baissé la luminosité à fond...
> Sauf que là, le rélgage de luminosité ne fait rien, c'est toujours quasiment noir...
> ...


 
Le problème est connu et a déjà été abordé.
Tu trouveras dans ces deux threads des liens intéressants:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=56905
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72025

Par contre le prix qui t'a été donné pour la réparation m'étonne. J'ai le même problème que toi et en allant au sav d'Apple à Paris ils m'ont juste dit que c'était une histoire de cables à changer (ce que semblent confirmer les liens que tu trouveras dans les threads), pas d'écrans hs et que la réparation coûterait un peu moins de 460 Euros ttc.

Quelqu'un faisait remarquer qu'il faudrait p'tet prendre contact avec une assoc de consommateurs, car c'est vrai que le problème se rapproche pas mal du vice caché tout de même. A qui Apple a-t-il dit que les cables d'alimentation des iBooks G3 passant par la charnière, celle-ci pouvait les séctionner? Et même cela aurait été dit, je ne vois pas comment faire pour éviter ce dommage.

Valà, valà,

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Août 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Pour les écrans des Ibook, il faut savoir qu'une série de ces machines à un problème et que, si ta machine fait partie de la série, le changement de l'écran est gratuit (j'en ai fait remplacer trois sans frais).
> Vérifie auprès de ton revendeur si tu n'es pas dans ce cas.


Tention, ce n'est pas l'écran qui a des problèmes, en fait c'est la carte-mère. Et c'est celle-ci qu'ils doivent changer (même que parfois ils donnent une version de Panther spéciale pour cette carte-mère).
Et ce problème se manifeste donc par un problème d'affichage (chez moi c'était des traînées de pixels verts, voir un écran noir de chez noir à la fin).
Apple a reconnu le problème et le prend gratuitement en charge.

Mais dans le cas présent, comme je le dis juste avant, c'est un problème mécanique et Apple fait payer la réparation (alors que flûte ils auraient pu y penser avant lorsque ils ont conçu l'iBook  ).

Valà, valà,

A.


----------



## babos (19 Décembre 2004)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> le programme d'apple sur les iBook ne concerne pas les ecrans mais les cartes mere (j'en ai eu 2 a mon actifs sur mon ancien iBook) et se n'est pas du tout les symptomes.
> Bon courage
> Marcus




Moi aussi j'ai apparemment ce probleme de charniere (ecran noir, il faut incliner avec minutie l'ecran, la carte mere est ok, la video externe est ok)    


Vu le nombre de cas, et le coût (+/- 500¤) c vraiment de l'arnaque car c un defaut de conception , du vice caché    


FAISONS UNE PETITION


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Décembre 2004)

babos a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai apparemment ce probleme de charniere (ecran noir, il faut incliner avec minutie l'ecran, la carte mere est ok, la video externe est ok)
> 
> 
> Vu le nombre de cas, et le coût (+/- 500¤) c vraiment de l'arnaque car c un defaut de conception , du vice caché
> ...



Dis-moi où et je signe...

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Mars 2005)

Hullo,

Après avoir pesté sur Apple au sujet des déboires  de mon iBook (il faudra d'ailleurs que je raconte comment ça s'est terminé), je reviens pousser une gueulante!!!

Cette fois c'est l'iBook de ma mère (un G3 500, donc un modèle plus ancien que le mien) qui présente des problèmes de charnière.  Oky il est vieux, mais bon autant j'avais une utilisation plutôt tout terrain de mon iBook, autant celui de ma mère avait une utilisation calme, très calme. Et l'usure a bon dos...

Et ironie du sort une amie me faisait remarquer il y a quelques jours, que son pc portable bien plus vieux n'avait jamais connu un problèlme équivalent... la qualité Apple en prend un coup.

C'est AHURISSANT qu'Apple n'est pas prévu ce problème.     

Bon valà, je ne fais pas avancer le schmilblick, mais pas content du tout là.

A.


----------



## blemia (22 Mars 2005)

Bonjour, je suis tombé sur cette discussion car g le meme probleme et je cherchais une solution autre qu un revendeur apple qui me demande 1200 euros pour changer tout l ecran.
Ce qui est bizarre? c'est que cette panne, l ecran qui devient noir survient a tout moment, au demarage, ou pendant l utilisation... Au debut je pensais que ct parce que mon appart etait tres froid et que je n utiliser le powerbook qu une fois tout le deux mois. Mais apres quelque test ca ne change rien, meme l ordinateur chaud? rien a faire l ecran devient noir sans prevenir.
Bravo macintosh, moi qui pensais que ct du materiel solide... bref... si quelqu un veut tenté quelque chose pour faire passer ca en vice de fabrication je suis partant


----------



## daffyb (22 Mars 2005)

Il va falloir penser sortir les tournevis les enfants !
Un peu de courage que diable 
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/index.html


----------



## doc (3 Avril 2005)

tu à trouvé la reparation ? cela m'interresse


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Avril 2005)

doc a dit:
			
		

> tu à trouvé la reparation ? cela m'interresse



À qui t'adresses-tu? 

A.


----------



## Demerzel (3 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi j'ai des problèmes avec mon ibook. C'est le modèle 12' à 1,2Ghz, donc il est encore sous garantie.

Ce qui se passe c'est que, en luminosité maximale, l'image se met parfois à trembler ; si je diminue la luminosité, ca s'arrete. Et parfois l'écran se coupe et comme toi je parviens à voir très légèrement les contrastes noir-blanc. Par contre, il suffit que je le mette en veille en le fermant, et que je le rouvre pour que l'image revienne.

J'avoue que je suis assez inquiet sur la santé de mon bébé   Vous pensez que c'est aussi le problème avec la charnière ?

Est ce qu'il y a d'autres personnes qui ont ce problème ?

Et est ce que quelqu'un saurait combien de temps ca prendra si je le renvoie à Apple ?

Merci à tous


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Avril 2005)

Hullo,



			
				Demerzel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai des problèmes avec mon ibook. C'est le modèle 12' à 1,2Ghz, donc il est encore sous garantie.
> 
> ...




Pas sûr que ce soit une question de charnière... dans ce cas tout ton écran serait ombré...
Quant au sav, il semblerait qu'il se soit accéléré, de l'ordre d'une semaine.

Tiens-nous au courant,

A.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir penser sortir les tournevis les enfants !
> Un peu de courage que diable
> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/index.html



je dirais même : Remplacement des fils de l'écran ici :
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/pautex/ibook/
bon courage


----------

